# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Περίεργο πρόβλημα με netmod

## Cloudman

Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας σε ένα πρόβλημα που δεν μπορώ να λύσω. Ένας φίλος έχει isdn σύνδεση και ο ΟΤΕ του έχει δώσει το netmod. Έχει συνδέσει στην πρώτη αναλογική θύρα τις πρίζες όλου του σπιτιού του και στη δεύτερη αναλογική θύρα τις πρίζες του γραφείου του (το σπίτι και το γραφείο είναι πάνω-κάτω). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν μιλάει κάποιος από το σπίτι στο τηλέφωνο, η 2η γραμμή (του γραφείου) λειτουργεί σα duplex. Δηλαδή από τη δεύτερη γραμμή ακούγεται η συνομιλία της πρώτης γραμμής (κάτι που κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να συμβαίνει). Πιστεύοντας ότι έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος στη σύνδεση των πριζών σπιτιού και γραφείου με το netmod από τον ηλεκτρολόγο σύνδεσα στην ab1 θύρα ένα τηλέφωνο και στην ab2 θύρα ένα άλλο. Με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι όταν χτυπούσα με το δάχτυλο το μικρόφωνο στο τηλέφωνο της ab1 θύρας, το χτύπημα ακουγόταν από το ακουστικό του τηλεφώνου της ab2 θύρας (συνακρόαση). Πώς είναι δυνατό αυτό να συμβαίνει; Πριν κλείσω το μεγάλο αυτό μήνυμα να αναφέρω ότι στις δύο θύρες είναι προγραμματισμένοι (απ' ότι μου είπε ο φίλος) αριθμοί msn. Μήπως έχει προγραμματιστεί ο ίδιος αριθμός msn και στα δύο κανάλια, μήπως είναι θέμα dip switch (αυτά τα δύο που είναι στο netmod) μήπως έχει χαλάσει το netmod ή είναι κάτι άλλο; Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη. Συγγνώμη για το μέγεθος του μηνύματος!

----------


## emeliss

Μάλλον είναι απλώς βλάβη υλικού. Δεν νομίζω να είναι ρύθμιση. Να δηλώσει βλάβη για αλλαγή nt.

----------


## xmperop1

Κλασική βλάβη νετμοντ της Ιντρακομ,να ζητήσει αντικατάσταση.

----------


## ektorash

ειδικα αν ειναι το nt1 της intrakom version 5.Αυτό παρουσιάζει προβλήματα συνακρόασης

----------


## Cloudman

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας! Θα ενημερώσω το φίλο να πάρει τηλέφωνο στο 121 και να δώσει τη βλάβη.

----------


## kostas500

> Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας σε ένα πρόβλημα που δεν μπορώ να λύσω. Ένας φίλος έχει isdn σύνδεση και ο ΟΤΕ του έχει δώσει το netmod. Έχει συνδέσει στην πρώτη αναλογική θύρα τις πρίζες όλου του σπιτιού του και στη δεύτερη αναλογική θύρα τις πρίζες του γραφείου του (το σπίτι και το γραφείο είναι πάνω-κάτω). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν μιλάει κάποιος από το σπίτι στο τηλέφωνο, η 2η γραμμή (του γραφείου) λειτουργεί σα duplex. Δηλαδή από τη δεύτερη γραμμή ακούγεται η συνομιλία της πρώτης γραμμής (κάτι που κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να συμβαίνει). Πιστεύοντας ότι έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος στη σύνδεση των πριζών σπιτιού και γραφείου με το netmod από τον ηλεκτρολόγο σύνδεσα στην ab1 θύρα ένα τηλέφωνο και στην ab2 θύρα ένα άλλο. Με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι όταν χτυπούσα με το δάχτυλο το μικρόφωνο στο τηλέφωνο της ab1 θύρας, το χτύπημα ακουγόταν από το ακουστικό του τηλεφώνου της ab2 θύρας (συνακρόαση). Πώς είναι δυνατό αυτό να συμβαίνει; Πριν κλείσω το μεγάλο αυτό μήνυμα να αναφέρω ότι στις δύο θύρες είναι προγραμματισμένοι (απ' ότι μου είπε ο φίλος) αριθμοί msn. Μήπως έχει προγραμματιστεί ο ίδιος αριθμός msn και στα δύο κανάλια, μήπως είναι θέμα dip switch (αυτά τα δύο που είναι στο netmod) μήπως έχει χαλάσει το netmod ή είναι κάτι άλλο; Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη. Συγγνώμη για το μέγεθος του μηνύματος!


φίλε είναι συνηθισμένη βλάβη, εμφανίζεται συνακρόαση στα netmod, απλά πήγαινε στον ΟΤΕ και θα στο αλλάξουν την ίδια μέρα χωρίς κανένα κόστος. Φυσιολογικά δεν πρέπει να ακούγεται απολύτως τίποτα. Αν έχουν siemensακόμη καλύτερα

----------


## geioannou

και εγω αυτο θα ελεγα, να παει ο φιλος σου απ'ευθειας απο ενα καταστημα ΟΤΕ (που να εχει τεχνικο τμημα) και να ζητησει ενα αλλο. ουτε τηλεφωνα ουτε τιποτα....

----------

